# Tequila - Which 2 of these would you buy?



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I don't know a lot about Tequilas (Silver/Blanco). The ones I most often have had, have all been Anejo or Reposado. I have decided to break down and buy two Silver/Blanco to try. I have selected the following from suggestions on various forums. From your experience, of the ones listed, which two would you go for? Other suggestions are welcome, but please tell me which 2 of the ones listed you would choose.

Cazadores Blanco 750ml about $28
Patron Silver 750ml about $42
Los Tres Tonos Blanco 80 Proof 750ml 100% de Agave about $40
Casa Noble Blanco 750ml about $40
Cabo Wabo Silver 750ml about $30
Don Alejo Blanco 750ml about $40


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

I really like these 2

Patron Silver 750ml about $42
Cabo Wabo Silver 750ml about $30


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Don Alejo Blanco, is really good, Patron too!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

jovenhut said:


> I really like these 2
> 
> Patron Silver 750ml about $42
> Cabo Wabo Silver 750ml about $30


YES, That is what I would grab too


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

SMOKE20 said:


> YES, That is what I would grab too


+1

Like both of those


----------



## Nwayne (Jun 8, 2009)

1800 isnt to bad and its cheaper


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

For sure the Casa Noble Blanco and you do not have it on that list but I am going to have to say Don Julio Blanco. Sorry if you passed on that but I think Don Julio is one of the if not the top tequila in there.

Patron is overrated now and has become to commercial trying to break into the likes of Cuervo. 

I drink a lot of tequila and those two I think are some of the best.


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

i love patron!....i need 2 branch out though and try som others bc it is the only top shelf i have had.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Up until this past Wednesday, I did not have any bottles of Tequila in my house/collection. As of today, I now have the following. (see photos) Two, I bought yesterday at a large liquor store in my area, one of the Lee's Liquor Outlets, the Chinaco Anejo and the Casa Noble Reposado. I really got lucky with the Casa Noble and got one of the Limited Ceramic Bottles release a year or two ago. I also received an online order of three bottles today from Shoppers Vineyard, which I picked on a special sale. Because of the sale, each bottle with S&H cost me only 1/2 their regular price. I picked up a bottle of Don Edwardo Silver, a bottle of Chaya Silver and a bottle of Chaya Reposado.

I went from zero bottles to five bottles in one day!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

back in the day (12 years ago) when i actually drank.....Id take the Patron


----------



## pedweld (May 23, 2009)

I really like Patron


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

I miss Lee's


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

HAve you thought about Don Julio? Its my favorite.. Patron is good but a buddy of mine knows I enjoy tequila and bombed me with a box of Perdomo Oscuros and a bottle of Don Julio blanco... and damn was that smooth tequila


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> HAve you thought about Don Julio? Its my favorite.. Patron is good but a buddy of mine knows I enjoy tequila and bombed me with a box of Perdomo Oscuros and a bottle of Don Julio blanco... and damn was that smooth tequila


Yes, in fact of the limited number of tequilas that I have tried, Don Julio is my favorite. It is on my new must buy list. Right now I will have to work my way through the ones I just obtained (see a few post up) before I buy any others.

BTW, I have also tried Patron Silver, and although it is very popular, I don't see it. Yes, it is very smooth, but beyond that there is very little complexity and only a modest amount of true agave flavor.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

I used to drink Patron Gold. And sometimes Mezcal. If you drink Mezcal, don't even think about getting off the barstool. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## s.tyler (May 21, 2009)

patron and cazadores.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I added 2 more bottles to my collection today. See photo! Actually these are technically not Tequila, they are Sotol which is the real Mexican Agave Spirit. The only real difference is that Tequila, by law, must be made from 100% Blue Agave, usually farm raised. Sotol, is made from all types of wild grown Agave. Sotol is usually less expensive than Tequila and in truth, many people like is much better than Tequila. I purchased Hacienda De Chihuahua Sotol Plata (Silver) and Reposado, at a cost of $25.99 + tax and $26.99 + tax respectively.


----------



## FooterDan (Jun 15, 2009)

Cazadores Blanco 750ml about $28
Cabo Wabo Silver 750ml about $30

are my 2 favs. 1800's real good too and its 100% agave so its not crap like jose lol

But personaly i dont drink blancos for taste cause they're usualy mixers or just shooters.


----------

